# universal rundle repair



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I can not find a fill valve with the copper refill tube for a universal rundle toilet. The one in it is a Coast Foundry 1b1 master. Our supply house has the 1b1 but it is all plastic with a built on nipple for the rubber fill tube. Does anybody know where to find one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

why not use just a fluidmaster or somthing?


----------



## PlumcrzyRedneck (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah what he said.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

The fill tube has to be rigid because the entire flush valve tilts when flushed. I tried to sale a complete rebuild but she wanted to be difficult. I will probably tell her I am going to have to do a complete rebuild.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Get some pictures, i got to see this.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you get the tank model off the back of the tank you can look here.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Universal rundle is a PITA! I worked on one years ago. The flush valve went bad and we could not find a replacement. I used a stick on universal type which worked pretty well. Been on there for about 5 years.

Now the fill valve? I just dont know


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to see a pic, too. I have UR parts somewhere in stock and I think I remember how the tube needs to be ridgid. Could you use a longer flex tube?

A rebuild sounds good. The Douglas valve should cost less than a new tilt valve. (Unless you're just changing the rubber seal.)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Somethings just aren't worth messing with...
Parts availability is fading fast on those...
Probably no one local would have it!
Just push em to put in a new one.
The fluidmaster doesn't work on those.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, thats why i asked for pics, have no idea what he's talking about, never ran into that type of WC before.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

If i get to go back today I will try and get some pics.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Imho, the only suitable repair for UR is the dumpster. What a piece of crap (please pardon any interpreted pun) toilet to begin with.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We still have a couple of clients that have these toilets in service. I think either HODESCO, Plumbmaster, or Crest/Good has the tilt valve, fill valve and refill tube available.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

are those toilets anything like those kohler low boy toilets?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

All of the U/R I've worked on have been two piece, close coupled. Not sure if there ever was a one piece available. 

The only similarity between U/R and the Kohler Pillow Talk and Rialto is the price of the repair parts. Not inexpensive by any means!!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

and hard to find


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

wolverine brass makes a brass fill valve with copper refill tube that can be bent for these toilets. i have repaired several with this fill valve


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

super plumber said:


> wolverine brass makes a brass fill valve with copper refill tube that can be bent for these toilets. i have repaired several with this fill valve


Fine except the fill valve is worth more than the toilet! :laughing:



Kyle181 said:


> are those toilets anything like those kohler low boy toilets?


Worse!



















The flush valve is a tilt type valve...
Sears & Roebuck used to sell these POS toilets.


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

Many older customers are set in their ways and don't wan't a new white toilet to go with their blue or green tub and sink. A fluidmaster works great will the refill clip accessory they sell or a new flush valve with a basic flapper will do. One piece toilets are stuck with the accesory option which is nothing but a metal clip that holds the bowl refill tube above the overflow without touching it. Nothing like happy old people.:thumbup:

And you don't have to screw them to fix it.. Remember, your gonna get old too....:yes:


----------

